# Mann Lake



## TxFirefighter (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Mann Lake Goes the Extra Mile*

Do you think it might have had something to do with the fact you spent around $8-9 thousand for the boxes?
My experience with them as a small time buyer is somewhat excedingly different. Not impressed and won't be using them again. They don't care about the little guys apparently.


----------



## beehonest (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: Mann Lake Goes the Extra Mile*

They are the main supplier I use and I am small time. I wait untill I get $100 and get free shipping. Never had a problem with them, nothing but great products and service.


----------



## dadandsonsbees (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Mann Lake Goes the Extra Mile*

I have to disagree with the statement that they don't care about the little guys. I order from them and have never had an issue with their customer service. I placed an order and it was taking a little longer than usual to arrive so I emailed them and lo and behold two days later I recieved the package with an explaination and apology. Again I have never had a problem and I am a small (little guy) beekeeper at this time.


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

*Re: Mann Lake Goes the Extra Mile*

Mann Lake is my sole supplier unless they don't have something. I've always been treated very well and missing stuff replaced promptly. I've been ordering from them for nine years.

I quit ordering from Dadant because they couldn't seem to figure out how to ship to the right address.


----------



## Nmace (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: Mann Lake Goes the Extra Mile*

Mann Lake has given me great service. From replacing damaged items quickly to verifying my newbee orders when they did not seem to be according to standard. 

I may have spent $800 total with them so cannot be considered anything more than a little guy.


----------



## CaBees (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Mann Lake Goes the Extra Mile*

I've just placed one order with them so far, the vented hood and jacket and love it! Free shipping over $100., it was shipped immediately, notified by email (normal stuff), no issues. Maybe give them another chance?


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Mann Lake Goes the Extra Mile*

I order a $100.00 + here and there from them and they are the best.
Any problem or small glitch is solved quickly and beyond my expectation.

Can you share photos of the bottom board and lid system you use with these boxes?


----------



## TIMER (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Mann Lake Goes the Extra Mile*

I have never had a problem with Mann Lk.
Quality products priced fair and shipped on time.


----------



## mudlake (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: Mann Lake Goes the Extra Mile*

I have made 4 orders this year $250 to $290 great service. I had a phone call from ML last summer, I had ordered frames just over $100 for free shipping. The frames went on sale, now my order is under $100 they called me saying shipping would be $ or if I would let them add 5 frames my shipping would be free, my order ended up with more frames for less money. Guess who gets 99% of my business. I use Brushy mt for copper top covers. Tony


----------



## SpeckledPup (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Mann Lake Goes the Extra Mile*

I had the same thing happen as Mudlake. Order came to just under $100 for the free shipping due to the price break. They called to let me knmow that if I ordered $5 more the shipping would be free. They have my business.


----------



## stoffel64 (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: Mann Lake Goes the Extra Mile*

I have to say Mann Lake is great. A while ago I ordered a few queen excluders and other stuff. A few weeks ago a got a letter from them
stating that the plastic maybe not to their standard and therefore I got a store credit for my next purchase. 
For me these excluder are totally fine. Maybe some other people had problems.
I think it is great that they give me kind of a refund without that I had to ask. 
This is good service.

Cheers
Stefan


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

*Re: Mann Lake Goes the Extra Mile*

Placed an order with Mann Lake about a week ago. Items arrived today. No complaints. I've order from Dadant over the years with no issues as well. The fact that Mann Lake drops the shipping charge with an order over $100 is a big plus to me. I'll be ordering more from them in the future as they have products that I can't get anywhere else.


----------



## LeonardS (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Mann Lake Goes the Extra Mile*

This is my first year of beekeeping and my exclusive supplier has been Mann Lake. I have not had any problems with any of the products and they have been quick to answer any questions I have had......and being new to this, I have had alot!


----------



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Mann Lake Goes the Extra Mile*

I like Mann Lake and have never had a problem and I am very small and don't order every year...


----------



## drmanhadan (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: Mann Lake Goes the Extra Mile*

I ordered a little over $200 worth of merchandise and will be needing it very soon. I orderd two days ago. Anybody know how long they usually take?


----------



## mudlake (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: Mann Lake Goes the Extra Mile*

I ordered The 12th got it today 28. Tony


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Mann Lake Goes the Extra Mile*

I had a problem with the veil on an economy bee suit. Either I did not get the enclosed notice not to machine wash it or I didn't see it. I offered to pay for the new veil and they declined my offer and I recieved it today! Great service and it is always fast if item is in stock. DO NOT WASH THE VEIL, it doesn't need it anyway and if you do, wash it by hand gently.


----------



## JonD (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Mann Lake Goes the Extra Mile*

I have also had nothing short of great service from mann lake. Since this is my first year buying bee equipment, I tried a total of three suppliers including mann lake. Mann lake is hands down the best service i got from any of them. Every one of my orders has been in the 100-250 dollar range, so i am definitely small fish.


----------



## Satch (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: Mann Lake Goes the Extra Mile*

I was recently trying to buy about 50 new hive bodies. Mann lake let me mix sizes to come up with the 50+ pricing and free shipping. The hive bodies were much better than they described for budgets and the other beek that was getting some decided that in the spring, instead of ordering commercial from another supplier, we will be doing our business with ML.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

*Re: Mann Lake Goes the Extra Mile*

I find they usually ship within two days and it takes another 2 days to get to the border at Michigan Sault St. Marie. Occasionally part of the order has had to wait till some items were shipped from the California warehouse to Minn. I like the personal attention and if you call you talk to someone that knows the product. Their motto is We Know Bees and it seems to be true! I got $149. taken off my last order for Bee Bucks credit!


----------



## mudlake (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: Mann Lake Goes the Extra Mile*

Just sent an order $101.35 Free shipping ordered the 25th due 3rd. I'm very happy again!!! Tony


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Mann Lake Goes the Extra Mile*

Happy with Mann Lake with everything I get. But, I get my boxes from a local mill when buying 500 deeps Mann is not the way to go with shipping all the time. 

There is always something you will need to get from the other guys also. Check the price usually Mann is cheaper with shipping but, not always. Just be a good consumer and shop all of them and you will do well.


----------



## 37 V8 (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Mann Lake Goes the Extra Mile*

I ordered medium supers from one of the Bee Blast emails this summer, and also a J hook hive tool. I never got the hive tool, so I called and ML sent a replacement immediately. The boxes were budgets, and were fine. I really like their handholds. I finished assembling these boxes last week, and noticed tape on one of the end boards when I picked it up. Found my hive tool. The boxes were on a pallet, the plastic wrap was pretty much gone, so i figured the hive tool was in a truck or on a loading dock somewhere, and just called for a replacement. I moved the boxes from my garage down to the basement, moving them twice, and never noticed the hive tool until the last boxes. Great prices, at least on sale, and great service.


----------



## NowThen (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: Mann Lake Goes the Extra Mile*

Just another thumbs-up for Mann-Lake and SpeeDee delivery.

At 08:00 cdt on 10/11 (yesterday), I placed an order for 1600 medium frames and foundation, some feeder buckets and pollen patties.

At 10:00 cdt on 10/12 (today):








I asked for a truck with a lift gate as I don't have a loading dock. The SpeeDee driver called this morning to let me know that his truck lost it's gate in an accident yesterday and that he'd help me unload. True to his word, he broke down the pallet in the truck and handed stuff down to my wife and me.

I got what I ordered at a fair price, the shipping was free and the driver was very nice and helpful.


----------



## Nichols747 (May 21, 2010)

Another satisfied "little guy"! Other than bottles, I've always bought from my local supplier, but next years expansion demanded some pricing-around. 

Mann Lake had great prices, especially with the free shipping, and looking through the boxes, the cut and quality of the wood used in the frames is extremely consistent and excellent!

Called Monday morning because I realized I needed one more telescoping cover, and they slipped it into the order no problem!

Andrew


----------



## SideYardBees (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Mann Lake Goes the Extra Mile*

Received my first wooden ware shipment from Mann Lake...supers and frames. Absolutely no comparison to other suppliers I've used. Mill work from ML is the finest I've seen so far. Mann Lake has probably become my sole supplier. And they have probably put my DIY projects out of business too. I can't build it myself for that price and quality and time savings. Factoring in the cost of shipping from the other guys, Mann Lake is much cheaper in the end, since they don't charge for orders over $100.


----------



## Gus979 (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: Mann Lake Goes the Extra Mile*

I am a hobbyist who bought $400 bucks of stuff with the thanksgiving 10% and free shipping. I didn't notice it then, but one of the items- an economy jacket was backordered and would be shipped when available. It is to my suprise that only 3 days later they ship the jacket at 10% pricing and free shipping- This goes far beyond my expectations- I hope they actually didn't lose money from selling/shipping the jacket by itself.

I'm going to buying everything from mann lake in the future


----------



## rniles (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: Mann Lake Goes the Extra Mile*

I've been quite pleased with them!


----------



## Kirk Osborne (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: Mann Lake Goes the Extra Mile*

I just purchased over $1100 worth of equipment from them... I know that snot much compared to what some spend, but it is a big deal to me. 100% satisfied. There customer service and easy website have me hooked as a customer.


----------

